# The Square - Al Mamzar



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a chance I may be starting a long project in Sharjah. I am about to renew my lease so was considering moving closer rather than drive from Marina there everyday. I came across The Square which seems to be a nice new development, close to some things to do outdoors not far from the beach. Anyone have any information about this development.

Thanks


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey infact my cousins company has only developed the square.

I stayed there for week and its a really nice community and good apartments.

Since ur work is in Sharjah, this would be ideal.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a good place to live. They have a good pool, gym, sauna etc. They have basement parking for every apartment. They DON'T let you use gas. So it has to be electric stoves only, and you have to buy that. They don't even have cupboards in the walls, so those need to be bought too. It's a good secure place, with a walking track in the compound itself, and a bbq place as well. Well maintained too.

Century mall is very close, and that's the only place you will find for groceries and food. No other shops are close to it for grocery/food. 

I think you'll like it


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I live near the square... He still can go to Union Coop for grocery... It's just 2 streets away from him... I liked that place I may move there once I have to renew my contract. 

In 2 minutes drive you will be in Hor Al Anz East where there will be many restaurants and services shops.



Zexotic said:


> It's a good place to live. They have a good pool, gym, sauna etc. They have basement parking for every apartment. They DON'T let you use gas. So it has to be electric stoves only, and you have to buy that. They don't even have cupboards in the walls, so those need to be bought too. It's a good secure place, with a walking track in the compound itself, and a bbq place as well. Well maintained too.
> 
> Century mall is very close, and that's the only place you will find for groceries and food. No other shops are close to it for grocery/food.
> 
> I think you'll like it


----------



## Tony0202 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been staying at "The Square" for over 2 years now (we were one of the early residents). It is a nice, well maintained building with good facilities which you can notice from the buildings's website as well as by visiting their office and taking a tour of the community.

One of the prominant things that you will notice is that the building ith over 400 units has only 2 retail units occupied. There was an "opening soon" signboard of Spinney's which has been removed now. Why??

The reason is the building's attitude towards its residents, owners and retail/commercial establishments. The residential units have been sold on a 33 year leasehold basis but the owners cannot find a tenant and this can only be done by Omniyat (after paying 20% rent management charges and a hefty maintenance fee).

As a tenant, there are many facilities but one is not allowed to use any. There is some space for kids to play but kids are shooed away by security guards if they play stating "it will spoil the lawn". The gym strictly closes at 10PM. Guest are embaressed by the security staff who are asked to produce a UAE issued identity document. Maids are not allowed unless a 3 page form is submitted along with passport/visa copy of the maid....... you end up taking responsibility for the maid's actions within and outside the building. The maintenance staff pickup telephone 24 hours a day but nothing is covered under maintenance managed by Emcor. 

Walls have regular porno grafitti drawn by some inhouse artists which thankfully gets washed away by the housekeeping staff.

Great place to stay if you decide to enjoy the facilities from a distance. This might have some exaggeration but most of what I have written is factual. 

Cheers!
Tony
www.moneygulf.com


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

I am living there you can come to check my place and I will give the the contact number if you would like get an apartment for you .Not sure if there is free any unit 

Best luck


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

@tony thanks for the info that is what I was trying to find out the stuff the pretty pictures don't tell. And I just have not had the time to get up there myself yet. The retail issue is what worried me the most as they are very careful about saying how it 'will' have this in the future always a bit of a red flag.


----------

